# Who sews custom bags, top-tube pads & caps?



## UrbanJeff (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm compiling a list of small businesses that sew cycling related items like messenger bags, top tube pads, cycling caps, wallets, tool pouches, etc. If you have one (or more) to suggest, please post their name and a website if possible.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

UrbanJeff said:


> I'm compiling a list of small businesses that sew cycling related items like messenger bags, top tube pads, cycling caps, wallets, tool pouches, etc. If you have one (or more) to suggest, please post their name and a website if possible.


check out Swrve and/or contact Jim C at Orange 20 (shop) for add'l info.


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

R.E. Load. Awesome stuff and great customer service.

http://www.reloadbags.com/


----------



## bburgbiker (Apr 7, 2003)

Homegrown in DC. Bedlam Custom

http://www.bedlamcustom.com/

http://www.myspace.com/bedlamcustom


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I have a Swrve wool/cashmere cap. It is the sex.



joe


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

For riding caps, try Shaun Deller Designs. :thumbsup: 

I have one of his six-panel caps made from khaki material. It's super. I found these at the suggestion of my favorite bike wrench. He got himself one of the recycled suit caps (3-panel) made from a 'banker's grey' wool. They're spendy, but worth it.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

*Walz*

I continue to be drawn back to this website:
http://www.walzcaps.com/
but haven't yet purchased one.


----------



## schwinnrider32 (Aug 22, 2004)

fmbp said:


> I continue to be drawn back to this website:
> http://www.walzcaps.com/
> but haven't yet purchased one.


I have a bunch of Walz caps. They're great. Best thing is they offer an XL size for those of us with HUGE heads. You have to request the XL but they do it. As for custom bags and top tube protectors----Chicago Wig. 
http://www.chicagowig.com/


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

for them urbane urban overnighters - jeff boatman
http://carouseldesignworks.com/flyer.html


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There's a guy who advertises custom seat and handlebar bags on eBay. He and his wife sew them up, and they call them Acorn bags. Do a search for "Acorn" in the cycling section of eBay, and you'll usually find several for sale. They look really nice and appear well made. If you send the guy a message, I wouldn't be surprised if they handle custom orders as well.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

schwinnrider32 said:


> I have a bunch of Walz caps. They're great. Best thing is they offer an XL size for those of us with HUGE heads. You have to request the XL but they do it. As for custom bags and top tube protectors----Chicago Wig.
> http://www.chicagowig.com/


Plus Eleventy! for Walz caps. Jackie is incredibly nice, made oversized caps for me. She also did a run of custom caps for me when I mailed the fabric for her. Great turn around time too. I've had mine for a little over a year and they still look great.



p.s. Jeff, I like the online magazine you do.


----------



## TarmacLove (Nov 8, 2006)

*The Warmfront - Chest warmer*

Hey - I manufacture and sell The Warmfront, a fleece chest warmer (or dickie). It's been featured in Dirt Rag, and on Bicycling.com's Gear Of The Day:

http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-1-7-16006-1,00.html

Please check out my website at http://www.thewarmfront.com.

I offer team discounts and have a referral program.

Thanks - Matt

[email protected]


----------

